# CBD(cannabinoid) OIL



## johnjuanb1

CBD OIL - health benefits
Cannabidiol (CBD) is one of at least 85 active cannabinoids identified in cannabis. It is a major phytocannabinoid, accounting for up to 40% of the plant's extract. CBD is considered to have a wider scope of medical applications than tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
‎CBD is completely non-psychoactive. It is safe and non-toxic. You can never over-dose on CBD.

-The anti-inflammatory effect of CBD oil is several hundred times more potent than aspirin in animal studies. 

-CBD is a powerful pain reliever (analgesic) and is effective in both peripheral neuropathic pain and central pain.

-CBD is effective in easing symptoms of rheumatoid arthritis, diabetes, alcoholism, PTSD, epilepsy, MS, antibiotic-resistant infections and neurological disorders, to name a few.

Medical Properties of CBD

-Antiemetic: Reduces nausea and vomiting

-Anticonvulsant: Suppresses seizure activity

-Antipsychotic: Combats psychosis disorders

-Anti-inflammatory: Combats inflammatory disorders

-Anti-oxidant:	Combats neurodegenerative disorders

-Anti-tumoral/Anti-cancer:	Combats tumor and cancer cells

-Anxiolytic/Anti-depressant: Combats anxiety and depression disorders

CBD - INFLAMMATION
http://www.cbdunlimited.com/wp-conte...flammation.pdf

CBD - ANXIETY and DEPRESSION
http://www.cbdunlimited.com/wp-conte...Depression.pdf

CBD - HEADACHES/MIGRAINES
http://www.cbdunlimited.com/wp-conte...-Cannabis1.pdf

CBD - INFLAMMATION and OXIDATIVE STRESS
http://www.cbdunlimited.com/wp-conte...ive-Stress.pdf

CBD - DIABETES
http://www.cbdunlimited.com/wp-conte...D-Diabetes.pdf

CBD - ALZHEIMER's
http://www.cbdunlimited.com/wp-conte...Alzheimers.pdf


----------



## Sully

Even though it's not THC, what are the chances that this would cause a positive on a urinalysis?


----------



## Magnus82

Lil' Sully said:


> Even though it's not THC, what are the chances that this would cause a positive on a urinalysis?



A full spectrum test will most certainly test positive for cannabidinoids.  Also most CBD oil contains between 1 and 3% THC,  so  depending how sensitive the test is,  you may piss hot


----------



## johnjuanb1

The literature says it will not pop on a drug test.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just took 3 drops of CBD oil sublingually. It kicks in fast. I feel relaxed and I'm smiling a bit.


----------



## Sully

What's the actual legal status of this stuff? Does it qualify as a schedule 1 controlled substance like marijuana does?


----------



## humpthebobcat

I use cbd chewing gum at work...helps me not want to kill idiots and let things that normally cause me anxiety to just roll off...love the stuff


----------



## Sully

Is this the same as the Hemp Oil that is being talked about as a treatment for cancer?


----------



## lycan Venom

Most labs use strip panel tests. They just look for a certain cut off limit of metabolites of marijuana. If you drink plenty of water, are physically active and take creatine and substitute sodium you can flush out your system and trick the strip test.

It's simple.. drink a shit load of water, drink a 32oz of gatoraid for salinity and pop 15mg of creatine for creatinin metabolite about 1hr before the test and you'll pass. You can also drink a rockstar, 5hr energy or pop B vits to get yellow piss color so that the tech doesn't  fails you for clear piss and says you are being deceptive.

All those drug tests drinks are just creatine, sodium and B vitamins... they all say drink at least 1 gal. Of water.. because your just flushing your system out and the marijuana metabolites are below the cut off level of the strip test. The drink just makes sure you have salinity and creatinin levels at max and not below the tests requirements.


----------



## Barks

Lil' Sully said:


> Is this the same as the Hemp Oil that is being talked about as a treatment for cancer?



The hemp oil that is being used for cancer is an oil Ricky Simpson has a method that is supposed to make it deadly to cancer. A friend's wife is using it now for cervix cancer.


Rick Simpson's Hemp-Oil Medicine | High Times


----------



## Barks

Another good article on the difference between the two oils.

The Difference Between CBD Oil And Rick Simpson Oil


----------



## ASHOP

Lil' Sully said:


> Even though it's not THC, what are the chances that this would cause a positive on a urinalysis?



Your not going to pass.


----------



## Sully

I don't use, so it's not an issue for me. Just curiosity, mostly. I like to know things. I never liked weed the few times I smoked it when I was younger. Not my drug of choice. i'm more of a pain killer and muscle relaxer kind of guy. Add a few beers, and you've got yourself a party. But, I only get to indulge when I get hurt at work. Damn random drug testing.


----------



## humpthebobcat

Ya now I'm pretty sure it's just a bunch of marketing b.s. for people who can't use the real thing....dosages and concentrations are kinda sketchy....can't beat smoking the dried flower, the way God intended


----------

